# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  قانون العقوبات العسكري

## المستشار11

إن الصلاحية الإقليمية للمحاكم العسكرية المؤلفة في زمن الحرب أو الثورات الداخلية تشمل أراضي العدو المحتلة وجميع المناطق التي تعين في مرسوم تشكيلها.
المادة 1 
1- ينظر في القضايا العسكرية : 
آ- قاض فرد واحد أو أكثر في كل لواء أو قطعة مماثلة. 
ب- محكمة عسكرية دائمة مركزها دمشق ويجوز لها عند الضرورة أن تعقد جلساتها في أي مكان آخر. 
يجوز عند الضرورة تأليف محاكم أخرى دائمة أو مؤقتة بمرسوم يصدر بناءً على اقتراح القائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة يعين فيه صلاحياتها. 
ج- محكمة تمييز عسكرية. 
المادة 2 
يمكن زمن الحرب انشاء محاكم عسكريةتابعة للجيش بمرسوم يتخذ بناء على اقتراح القائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة للنظر وفقا لقواعد الصلاحيه والاصول المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون في الجرائم الواقعة في مناطق القتال أو الاحتلال الحاصلين من الجيش السوري الذي تلحق به هذه المحاكم. 
المادة 3 
ينظر القاضي الفرد : 
1- كافة المخالفات والجنح. 
2- في كافة جرائم الاسلحة والقطع المفصولة عنها والذخائر والأعتدة والمتفجرات من جميع الانواع والتي تقع زمن الحرب والطوارئ وفي المناطق التي تعلن فيها الاحكام العرفية مهما كانت صفة مرتكب هذه الجرائم. 
المادة 4 
أما إذا كان الظنين من الضباط فيحاكم أمام المحكمة العسكرية ولو كان الجرم المسند اليه يدخل باختصاص القاضي الفرد 
المادة 5 
يعقد القاضي الفرد جلساته حيثما تدعو الحاجة في حدود منطقة صلاحيته. 
المادة 6 
يطبق القاضي الفرد في جميع المخالفات وفي أنظمة السير الاصول الموجزة الآتي بيانها. 
المادة 7 
1-ترسل الضبوط المتعلقة بجميع المخالفات وبجنح السير إلى القاضي الفرد حسب الأصول المعينة بهذا القانون فيحكم بالعقوبة التي يستوجبها الفعل قانوناً بدون دعوة المدعى عليه. 
2- يصدر القاضي الفرد حكمه في مهلة عشرة أيام. 
المادة 8 
يشمل القرار القاضي بالعقوبة على ذكر الفعل ووصفه والنص القانوني المنطبق عليه ويصرح فيه ايضا: 
1- إن القرار يصبح نافذا إذا لم يعترض المحكوم عليه خلال خمسة أيام من اليوم التالي لتبليغه إياه. 
2- إن العقوبة تزداد حتما بمقدار نصفها إذا رد الاعتراض.. 
المادة 9 
1- يبلغ المحكوم عليه القرار القاضي بالعقوبه ويبلغ النائب العام القرار الصادر في الاحوال المبينه في المادة 8. 
2- لكل من المحكوم عليه والنائب العام أن يعترض على القرار المبلغ اليه. 
3- يجري التبليغ والاعتراض وفقا للأصول العادية الا أنه يحق للمحكوم عليه أن يعترض بتصريح يدون على سند التبليغ كما إن له أن يسقط حقه بالاعتراض قبل انقضاء المهله. 
المادة 10 
ينظر بالاعتراض في جلسة علنيةوفقا لاصول المحاكمة العادية مالم يرجع المحكوم عن اعتراضه. 
المادة 11 
اذارد الاعتراض لأي سبب كان فتزداد العقوبة المحكوم بها حتما بمقدار نصفها.إن القرار الصادر برد الاعتراض قابل للطعن بطريق النقض كسائر القرارات الصادرة عن القاضي الفرد. 
المادة 12 
1- عندما يصبح الحكم نهائيا إما لانقضاء مدة الاعتراض أو لاسقاط المحكوم عليه حقه فيه وإمالرد الإعتراض عند وقوعه وانقضاء مدة الطعن بالنقض فيه يرسل الكاتب الى النائب العام في مدة خمسة أيام خلاصة عن الحكم يذكر فيها انه صالح للتنفيذ. 
2- واذا لم يراع الكاتب أحكام هذه المادة يغرم بخمس ليرات حتى عشر ليرات سوريه بقرار من القاضي الفرد. 
المادة 13 
إن أصول المحاكمة لدى القاضي الفرد وممارسة طرق المراجعة في قضايا الجنح عدا عن جنح السير تخضع للقواعد والأصول المختصة بالقضايا التي هي من صلاحية قاضي الصلح فيما لا يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون. 
المادة 14 
تتألف المحكمة العسكرية الدائمة من رئيس وعضوين. 
المادة 15 
1- إن الأحكام الصادرة عن المحاكم العسكرية الدائمة وعن القضاة المنفردين قابلة للاعتراض إذا كانت غيابية ضمن مهلة خمسة أيام تبدأ من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ الحكم. 
2- جميع الأحكام الصادرة عن هذه المحاكم قابلة للطعن بطريق النقض الا ماستثني بنص خاص. 
مهلة التمييز ثمانية أيام. 
تبدأ بحق المحكوم عليه من اليوم الذي تفهيم الحكم الوجاهي أو انتهاء مهلة الاعتراض في الحكم الغيابي. 
وتبدأ بحق النائب العام من يوم صدور الحكم عن المحاكم الدائمة ومن يوم وصول الأحكام الصادرة عن القاضي الفرد إلى ديوانه للمشاهدة. 
على القاضي الفرد أن يرسل لديوان النيابة العامة اضبارات جميع الاحكام الصادرة 
للمشاهدة خلال مدة عشرة أيام تبدأ من تاريخ صدور الحكم الوجاهي أو من تاريخ انقضاءمدة الاعتراض في الحكم الغيابي. 
3- كل ذلك باستثناء الأصول المبينه في المواد 7 - 13 من هذا القانون. 
4- ان الأحكام الصادرة بحق العسكريين زمن الحرب وفي حالتي الحرب والتعبئة العامة غير تابعه للتمييز عدا الأحكام المتضمنة عقوبة الاعدام. 
المادة 16 
يعين لدى المحكمة العسكرية : 
آ- نائب عام يلحق به عند الاقتضاء معاون أو عدة معاونين. 
ب- قاضي تحقيق أو أكثر. 
المادة 17 
يمارس النائب العام ومعاونوه الصلاحيات الممنوحة لقضاة النيابة العامة بمقتضى الاأنظمة والقوانين النافذة فيمـا لايتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون. 
المادة 18 
على النائب العام أن يلاحق جميع الجرائم التي هي من اختصاص المحكمة العسكرية. 
المادة 19 
1- عندما تتوقف دعوى الحق العام على اتخاذ الشاكي صفة المدعي الشخصي يحق للنائب العام أن يجري الملاحقة بناء على شكوى المتضررفيما إذا كان المدعى عليه ليس عسكريا. أما إذا كان عسكريا فليس للمدعي الشخصي أن يحرك دعوى الحق العام إلا بموافقة النيابة العامة وإذن المراجع الآمرة بالملاحقة. 
2- إذا كان المتضرر من العسكريين فلقيادة الجيش أو رئاسة الأركان العامة رغم رجوع الشاكي عن دعواه أن تطالب متابعة النظر بالدعوى إذا رأت ضرورة لذلك. 
المادة 20 
إذاتبين للنائب العام أن القضية لاتستوجب الملاحقة لسبب من الأسباب فله أن يقرر حفظها في الحال أو بعد إجراء تحقيق ولا بد له من أخذ موافقة مدير العدلية العسكرية على قرار الحفظ قرار الحفظ. 
المادة 21 
1-إذا تبين للنائب العام أن القضية تستوجب الملاحقة وكان الجرم من نوع الجناية فعليه أن يحيل القضية إلى قاضي التحقيق. 
2-إذا تبين أن الجرم من نوع الجنحة له إما أن يحيل القضية رأسا الىالمحكمة بادعاء مباشر وإ ما أن يحيلها الى قاضي التحقيق وذلك بعد صدور أمر الملاحقة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون. 
المادة 22 
ينظم النائب العام مذكرة الإتهام. 
المادة 23 
فيما خلا الأصول الخاصة المبينه في هذا القانون يقوم قضاة التحقيق بالتحقيق وفقا للأصول المنصوص عليها في القانون العام. 
المادة 24 
1- إأذا رأى قاضي التحقيق أن السلطة القضائية العسكرية غير مختصة برؤية القضية فإنه يتخذ قرار بإحالة القضية الى السلطة المختصة. 
2- إذا رأى أن الفعل لايشكل جرما أو لم تقم ضد المدعى عليه أدلة كافية فإنه يتخذ قرارا بمنع محاكمته واطلاق سراحه إ‘ن كان موقوفا.يبلغ قاضي التحقيق - دون ابطاء - هذا القرار الى النائب العام الذي إن لم ير به مايوجب التمييز يبلغه فورا الى رئيس الأركان العامة. 
يؤمن رئيس الاركان تنفيذ هذا القرار ويحق له أن يفرض عقوبة إنضباطية إذا رأى ضرورة لذلك وكان الفعل يشكل جرما مسلكيا. 
3- إذا رأى قاضي التحقيق أن الفعل يشكل جنحة أو مخالفة تدخل ضمن اختصاص القضاء العسكري فإنه يقرر إحالة الظنين الى المحكمة العسكرية أو القاضي الفرد ذي الإختصاص. 
4- أذا كان الجرم يستلزم عقوبة جنائية وكانت الأدلة متوفرة فإن قاضي التحقيق يقرر إتهام الظنين وإحالته على المحكمة العسكريةويشتمل قرارالإحالة على الأمر بإلقاء القبض على المتهم والنقل. 
المادة 25 
كل قرار صادر عن قاضي التحقيق تضمن توقيف عسكري أو الإفراج عن عسكري موقوف ينفذعن طريق رئاسة الأركان. والقرارات المماثلة الصادرة عن القضاة الفرد تنفذ عن طريق رئيس الأركان أو آمر المنطقة. 
المادة 26 
القرارات الصادرة عن قاضي التحقيق غير قابلة لأي طريق من طرق المراجعة ماعدا القرارات المتعلقة بتخلية السبيل والقرارات النهائية الصادرة بمنع المحاكمة في الجنايات والجنح والصادرة بلزوم المحاكمة في الجنايات فقط فهي قابلة للتمييز لنقص في الشكل أو مخالفة للقانون ضمن مهلة خمسة أيام تبدأ بحق النائب العام من تاريخ إيداع القرار للمشاهدة وبحق الظنين من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ تبليغه إليه وعلى قاضي التحقيق أن يودع النيابة العامة هذه القرارات خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة للمشاهدة. 
المادة 27 
يمارس وضائف الضابطة العدلية العسكرية : 
1- النائب العام ومعاونوه وقضاة التحقيق. 
2- القضاة الفرد. 
3- الضباط الذين يعينهم لهذه الغاية رئيس الأركان العامة أو من يقوم مقامه أو قائد الدرك العام وضباط ونقباء شرطة الجيش والدرك. 
4- آمر اللواء وقواد السرايا والأفصال والمواقع والمفارز والمخافر وكل فيما يتعلق بمرؤؤسيه وبالجرائم العسكرية المرتكبة ضمن منطقته. وذلك بعد تحليفهم اليمين القانونية. 
تنحصر وظائف الضابطة العدلية من الدرك بعسكرييالدرك فقط ، والضابطة العدلية من الجيش بعسكريي الجيش إال في حالة التعذر. 
المادة 28 
1- على ضباط الضابطه العدلية أن يحلفوا قبل مباشرتهم وظائفهم اليمين التالية: 
((أقسم بالله العظيم أن أقوم بالوظيفة التي تسند إالي بشرف وأمانة)) 
2- يؤدى هذه اليمين علانية أمام المحكمة العسكرية أو أمامالقاضي الفرد العسكري. 
المادة 29 
يتمتع ضباط الضابطة العدلية العسكرية فيما يتعلق بالجرائم التي هي من اختصاص المحاكم العسكرية بالصلاحيات نفسها التي تتمتع بها الضابطة العدلية فيما يتعلق بالجرائمالعامة. 
المادة 30 
إذا لم يكن هناك ضباط عدليون عسكريون يحق لضباط الضابطة العدلية في حالة الجرم المشهود أن يتعقبواالجرائم التي هي من اختصاص المحاكم العسكرية امابناءعلى طلب النائب العام ومعاونية وقضاة التحقيق العسكريين ، وإمامن تلقاء أنفسهم. وفي هذه الحالة عليهم أن يخبروا فورا الضابطة العدليةالعسكرية بالحادث. 
المادة 31 
تتألف محكمة التمييز العسكرية من الغرفة الجزائية في محكمة التمييز على أن يستبدل أحد مستشاريها بضابط لا تقل رتبته العسكرية عن عقيد. 
المادة 32 
تنظر محكمة التمييز العسكرية في : 
آ - الأحكام والقرارات القابلة للتمييز الصادرة عن المحاكم العسكرية وقضاة التحقيق العسكريين. 
ب- تعيين المرجع. 
ج- نقل الدعوى. 
د- طلبات إعادة المحاكمة. 
المادة 33 
تتبع محكمة التمييز العسكرية في أعمالها اللأصول العامة المطبقة لدى الغرفة الجزائية في محكمة التمييز ، إلا أنها إذا وجدت في القرار المميزنقصا أو خطأ في الشكل لايؤثر على جوهر الموضوع اكتفت بالإشارة إلى ذلك مع التصديق. 
المادة 34 
1- يجب أن يكون رئيس المحكمة ضابطاً لا تقل رتبته العسكرية عن رائد أو قاضياً مدنياً من قضاة المرتبة الثانية على الأقل 
2- يجب أن يكون عضوا المحكمة من الضباط على أن لا تقل الرتبة العسكرية لكل منهما عن رتبة رئيس. 
3- إذا كانت المحكمة مؤلفة من ثلاثة ضباط وجب أن يكون أحدهم مجازاً في الحقوق. 
4- يجب أن يكون النائب العام إما ضابطاً حقوقياً لا تقل رتبته العسكرية عن مقدم أو قاضياً مدنياً لا تقل درجته عن المرتبة الثانية. 
5- يجب أن يكون قاضي التحقيق إما ضابطاً لا تقل رتبته العسكرية عن رئيس أو قاضياً لا تقل درجته القضائية عن المرتبة الثالثة. 
6- يجب أن يكون معاونوا النائب العام وقضاة التحقيق الملازمين وقضاة الفرد من الضباط الحقوقيين على أن لا تقل رتبهم العسكرية عن رتبة ملازم أول. 
7- يعين قضاة المحاكم العسكرية من الضباط بمرسوم يصدر بناءً على اقتراح القائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة. 
8- ويجوز عند الاقتضاء إسناد مناصب القضاة المدنيين إلى قضاة دون المراتب المذكورة. 
المادة 35 
يؤخذ قضاة القضاء العسكري من : 
آ- الضباط الحقوقيين الذين دخلوا الجيش بمسابقة عامة. 
ب- الضباط خريجي الكلية العسكرية والحائزين على شهادة الحقوق. 
ج- القضاة الداخلين في ملاك وزارة العدلية والمنقولين إلى القضاء العسكري ، وهؤلاء يتقاضون تعويضاً شهرياً يحدد بقرار من القائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة على أن لا يتجاوز ربع الراتب غير الصافي. 
د- يحق للقائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة أن يعهد إلى القضاة المدنيين المنقولين إلى القضاء العسكري بمناصب الحكم أو قضاة النيابة. 
المادة 36 
1- يبقى القضاة المدنيون المنقولون للمحاكم العسكرية أثناء توليتهم القضاء العسكري خاضعين لنظام القضاء المدني وتابعين لوزارة العدلية في كل ما يتعلق بترقيتهم وتأديبهم. ويمكن إعادتهم في كل وقت إلى القضاء المدني. وأما في أثناء الحرب فيخضعون للأنظمة العسكرية إلا في ما يتعلق بأمر ترقيتهم. 
2- ويجري انتدابهم بمرسوم يصدر بناء على اقتراح وزير العدلية وموافقة القائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة وبعد موافقتهم الخطية. 
المادة 37 
يجوز للقائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة أن ينتدب القضاة المنتدبين لإكمال النصاب في المحاكم العسكرية الدائمة أو للقيام بأعمال قضاة التحقيق أو النيابة العامة. 
المادة 38 
لا يجوز نقل أي قاضي عسكري قبل انقضاء سنه على تسميته في كل وظيفة قضائية إلا للضرورات القصوى. 
في غير حالات الضرورات القصوى تجري التنقلات بين القضاة مرة واحدة كل سنة ويكون ذلك خلال شهر تموز. 
المادة 39 
إن القضاة العسكريين الدائمين يكونون أثناء توليهم القضاء تابعين لوزارة الدفاع مباشرة ويبقون مع ذلك خاضعين للأنظمة العسكرية العامة ، ولكن لايجوزاثناء توليهم القضاء أن يحالوا أمام محكمة عسكرية أو هيئة تحقيق أوأن ينزل بهم عقوبة انضباطية إلا بأمر من القائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة أو بمرسوم جمهوري حسب درجاتهم. 
المادة 40 
1- لايجوز أن تجري محاكمة أحد من رجال القوى المسلحة أمام محكمة عسكرية يكون قاضيها الفرد أو أحد قضاتها أو قاضي التحقيق فيهاأدنى منه في الرتبة العسكرية. 
2- وإذا تعذر تشكيل المحكمه أو دائرة التحقيق من القضاة العسكريين المتوفرة فيهم الشروط التي نص عليها هذا القانون فيجب تشكيلها أو إكمال نصابها من قضاة مدنيين يعينون بمرسوم يصدر بناء على اقتراح وزير العدلية وموافقة القائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة. 
المادة 41 
1- يقوم بالأعمال القلمية لدى المحاكم العسكرية رئيس كتاب برتبة ملازم أو ملازم أو ل وعدد من الكتاب من النقباء أو من المستخدمين المدنيين. 
2- ويكون فضلا عن ذلك لدى كل محكمة عسكرية : 
آ- نقيب يوكل إليه بنوع خاص السهر على الأبنية وحفظ الأوراق والأشياء الجرمية ويقال له حافظ. 
ب- عدد من العرفاء والأفراد للقيام بوظائف المحضرين والسعاة. 
المادة 42 
يعين المساعدون لدى القضاء العسكر ي من العسكريين أو من المستخدمين المدنيين في وزارة الدفاع أومـــن المساعدين العدليين. 
المادة 43 
1- يخضع المساعدون لدى القضاء العسكري للأنظمة العسكرية. 
2- يحدد عدد المساعدين لدى القضاء العسكري بقرار من القائد العام للجيش والقواتالمسلحة ويتقاضون رواتبهم من موازنة وزارة الدفاع. 
المادة 44 
تطبق القواعد المبينة في القانون العام على مسك السجلات في المحاكم العسكرية وعلى صلاحيات مساعدي القضاء العسكري وواجباتهم. 
المادة 45 
1- تحدد الصلاحية الإقليمية ومراكز العمل للمحاكم العسكرية والقضاة المنفردين ، بالمرسوم المتضمن تأليف هذه المحاكم. 
2- يجوز تعديل هذه الصلاحية بمرسوم يصدر بناء على اقتراح القائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة. 
المادة 47 
تختص المحاكم العسكرية في : 
1- الجرائم العسكريةالمنصوص عليها في الباب ا لأول من الكتاب الثاني من هذا القانون. 
2- الجرائم المرتكبة في المعسكرات والمؤسسات العسكرية والأماكن والأشياء التي يشغلها العسكريون لصالح الجيش والقوى المسلحة. 
3- الجرائم التي ترتكب ضد مصالح الجيش مباشرة. 
4- الجرائم التي منحت المحاكم العسكرية حق البت فيها بموجب الأنظمة والقوانين الخاصة. 
5- الجرائم المرتكبة من قبل رجال جيوش حليفة تقيم في الأراضي السورية وجميع الجرائم الماسه بمصالح هذه الجيوش إلا إذا كان بين حكوماتها وبين الحكومة السورية اتفاقات خاصة تخالف هذه الأحكام ويمكن منح هذه المحاكم بموجب مرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح القائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة ووزير العدلية حق النظر في جميع أو بعض الجرائم المخلة بأمن الدولة الداخلي 
6- الجرائم المنصوص عنها والمعاقب عليها بأحكام المادة 123 من هذا القانون والمرتكبة بواسطة المطبوعات علىاختلاف أنواعها ، على أن تطبق الأحكام المنصوص عنها في قانون المطبوعات ، عدا الاستئناف فتكون قرارات المحكمة العسكرية خاضعة للتمييز فقط وفقا لأحكام قانون أصول المحاكمات العسكرية. 
المادة 48
المادة 50 
يحاكم امام المحاكم العسكرية أيا كانت جنسيتهم : 
آ- الضباط المستخدمون في الجيش أو القوى المسلحة أو المنتمون الى قوة عسكرية تتألف بقرار من السلطة المختصة. 
ب- طلبة المدارس العسكرية والنقباء والجنود المنتمون الى الجيش أو القوى المسلحة أو الى كل قوة عسكرية تتألف بقرار من السلطة المختصة. 
ج- الضباط المتقاعدون والضباط الإحتياطيون والنقباء الإحتياطيون حين يدعون للخدمة في الجيش أو القوى المسلحة أو في قوة عسكرية تتألف بقرار من السلطة المختصة وذلك منذ وصولهم الى مراكز التجنيد أو سوقهم إليها. 
د- جميع الأشخاص المستخدمين في الجيش أو القوى المسلحة أو في كل قوة عسكرية تتألف بقرار من السلطة المختصة في حرفة ما زمن الحرب أو زمن حالة الحرب أو عند وجود الإدارة العرفية. 
هـ- الضباط المتقاعدون والمطرودون والمحالون على الإستيداع والنقباء والأفراد المخرجون والمطرودون أوالمسرحون من الجيش أو القوى المسلحة ، أو من قوة عسكرية أخرى إذ1ا كان ارتكاب الجريمة قد تم أثناء وجودهم في الجيش أو في القوة. 
و- الموظفون المدنيون التابعون لوزارة الدفاع وقيادة الدرك أو المدنيون المستخدمون في مختلف مصالح الجيش.. 
ز- أسرى الحرب. 
ح- المدنيون الذين يعتدون على العسكريين. 
ط- فاعلو الجريمة والشركاء والمتدخلون إذاكان أحدهم ممن تجب محاكمته أمام المحاكم العسكرية. 
المادة 51 
السلطات القضائية العسكرية هي وحدها التي تقدر ما إذا كانت القضية من صلاحياتها أم لا ، وكل خلاف يثار لدى مرجع قضائي آخر في شأن الصلاحية يحال إليها لتفصل فيه قبل النظر في أساس الدعوى. 
فإذا قررت هذه السلطة أن القضية ليست من صلاحيتها أعادتها وإلا نظرت فيها بشرط أن تبلغ قرارها إلى المحكمة التي رفعت إليها القضية قبلاً. 
المادة 52 
1- ان من واجب وزير الدفاع ورئيس الأركان العامة استقصاء االجرائم التي هي من اختصاص المحاكم العسكرية ويساعدهما في ذلك قادة المناطق وقادة الألوية وقائد الدرك العام ورجال الضابطة العدلية العسكرية وبهذه الصفة ترفع اليهم ، كل فيما يتعلق باختصاصه ، الشكاوى والاضبارات والتحقيقات الاولية المتعلقة بهذه الجرائم. 
2- ترفع الى رئيس الاركان العامة : 
آ - الشكاوى والاخبارات المتعلقة بالجرائم المقترفة من عسكري على عسكري. 
ب- الاوراق ومحاضر الضبط المنظمة بحق العسكريين ومرتكبي الجرائم التي ليس لأحد المدنيين علاقة بها. 
ج- محاضر التحقيق المتعلقة بالجرائم المقترفة من العسكريين أثناء قيامهم بالخدمة أو في معرض الخدمة. 
هذا اذا لم يكن الظنين موقوفاً. 
3- ترسل الشكاوى والاضبارات والتحقيقات الاولية الى النيابة العامة المختصة لتعمل على استصدار امر الملاحقة في الحالات الآتية : 
آ - في الحالات الثلاث المذكورة في الفقرة الثانية اذا كان الظنين موقوفاً. 
ب- في سائر الاحوال التي لم تذكر في هذه المادة. 
المادة 53 
تصدر أوامر الملاحقة بناء على مطالعة النيابة النيابة العامة العسكرية على الوجه الآتي : 
1- زمن السلم : 
آ- بحق الضباط الأمراء والقادة بموجب مرسوم يصدر بناء على اقتراح القائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة. 
ب- بحق الضباط الأعوان والموظفين والمستخدمين المدنيين والعمال التابعين لمصالح الجيش بقرار من القائد العام للجيش وا لقوات المسلحة بناء على اقتراح رئيس الأركان العامة. 
ج- بحق الموظفين والمستخدمين المدنيين التابعين مباشرةلوزارة الدفاع الوطني بأمر من القائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة. 
د - بحق النقباء والأفراد بأمر من رئيس الأركا ن العامة 
.وإذا كان هناك عسكريون من رتب مختلفة في قضية واحدة أو كان هناك عسكريون ومدنيون قضت أحكام القانون بمحاكمتهم أمام المحاكم العسسكرية فيصدر أمر الملاحقة عن السلطة صاحبة الصلاحية بملاحقة ذي الرتبة الأعلى. 
2- زمن الحرب وفي حالة الحرب يصدرامرالملاحقة في جميع الأحوال المتقدمة الذكر عن القائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة. 
المادة 54 
يحق لكل من القائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة ورئيس الأركان العامةزمن السلم كما يحق للقائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة زمن الحرب أن يفوض آمر المنطقة أو آمر اللواء أو الوحدة المماثلة بإصدار أمر الملاحقة في الجرائم التي يعود النظر فيها الى قضاة الفرد. 
المادة 55 
في حالة الجرم المشهود ، للنائب العام أو قاضي التحقيق أن يضع يده على القضية أيا كان فاعلو الجريمة والمعتدى عليهم ويباشر التحقيق وفقا للقانون. وعلى النائب العام الذي له حق إصدار مذكرات الإحضار والتوقيف أن يعلم رئيس الأركان العامة فورا عن القضايا التي وضع يده عليها مباشرة وأن يعمل على استصدار أمر الملاحقة. 
المادة 56 
على آمر القطعة أو على رئيس المصلحة أن يضم إلى الشكوى أو الإخبار : 
آ - تقريرا مفصلا عن الظروف التي رافقت الحادث. 
ب- نسخة عن سجل الخدمات. 
ج- لائحة بالعقوبات المسلكية الإدارية. 
تقريرا عن سلوكه المعتاد. 
المادة 57 
في حالة التخلف ينظم الشكوى آمر القطعة أو رئيس المصلحة وعليه أن يضم إلى الشكوى : 
آ- صورة عن أمر السفر وعن ورقة تبلغه. 
ب- صورة عن الاوراق المبين فيها أن الشخص المتخلف لم يصل في الوقت المعين إلى المكان المحدد له. 
ج- بيانا عن الظروف التي رافقت التخلف. 
د- صورة عن قيد الفحصين الإبتدائي والنهائي. 
المادة 58 
في حالة الفرار ينظم الشكوى آمر القطعة أو المفرزة التابع لها العسكري الفار ويضم إلى الشكوى فضلا عن الأمور المبينة ىفي المادة 56 : 
آ- جدولا بالأسلحة والأمتعة والأشياء العسكرية والحيوانات العائدة للجيش والتي أخذها الفار مع الإشارة عند الأقتضاء إلى ماأعيد من هذه الأشياء. 
ب- محاضر التحقيق المنظمة بعد إعلان الفرار. 
ج- المحضر المبين فيه عند الإقضاء رجوع الفار أو القاء القبض عليه. 
المادة 59 
يعهد إالى النائب العام بملاحقة المحالين أمام المحاكم العسكرية. 
المادة 60 
يبلغ النائب العام قرار لزوم المحاكمة في المواد الجنائية إالى المتهمين مع لائحة بأسماء شهود الحق العام. 
المادة 61 
يبلغ رئيس المحكمة مذكرات الدعوى إالى المتهمين قبل انعقاد الجلسة بثلاثة أيام على الأقل. 
المادة 62 
على المتهم أن يقدم الى المحكمة بواسطة النائب العام لائحة بأسماء الشهود الذين يطلب استماعهم وذلك في خلال مهلة كافية لتبليغهم موعد الجلسة ولرئيس المحكمة أن يكلف المتهم بتسليف أجرة انتقال الشهود المذكورين. 
المادة 63 
أذا طلبت النيابة العامة والمتهم استماع شهود لم يجر تعيينهم وفقاً للطريقة المبينه في المواد السابقة فلا يمكن استماع هؤلاء الشهود إلا بقرار من المحكمة. 
المادة 64 
تبلغ مذكرات الدعوى وسائر المواد المبينة في المواد السابقة بواسطة المحضرين أو الدرك أو سائر قوى الأمن. 
المادة 65 
1- المحاكمة علنية أمام المحكمة العسكرية وذلك تحت طائلة البطلان ، إلا أنه يحق للمحكمة أن تقرر اجراءها بشكل سري وفقا للقانون العام وفي كل مرة ترىأن في العلانية مايمس مصلحة الجيش ، ولكن الحكم يصدر علنا في جميع الأحوال. 
2- وللمحكمة العسكرية أن تحظر نشر وقائع الجلسات أو ملخص عنها إذا رأت أن القضية تستوجب مثل هذا التدبير.وتطبق لدى المحاكم العسكرية الفقرات ( آ - ب - ج - د ) من المادة 410 والمادة 411 من قانون العقوبات. 
المادة 66 
يؤمن رئيس المحكمة النظام أثناء الجلسة. 
المادة 67 
على المتهمين المخلى سبيلهم في المواد الجنائية أن يتقدموا للتوقيف في قلم المحكمة العسكرية قبل الساعة المعينة لافتتاح الجلسة. 
المادة 68 
1- يأمر الرئيس بإحضار المتهم فيحضر المحاكمة حراً بلا قيد. تحرسه قوة كافية ويرافقه محاميه. 
2- على المتهم أن يبدي اعتراضه بشأن الصلاحية وبطلان المعاملة السابقة حين استجوابه لأول مرة وذلك تحت طائلة عدم القبول. 
المادة 69 
تجري المحاكمة وفقاً للأصول المنصوص عليها في القانون العام للقضايا الجنائية إذا كانت الجريمة جناية ، وللقضايا الجنحية إذا كانت الجريمة جنحة. 
المادة 70 
ينبغي أن يكون لكل متهم يحال أمام المحاكم العسكرية بجرم جنائي محام عنه. 
المادة 71 
لايحق لآحد أن يتولى أمر الدفاع عن المتهم الغائب. 
المادة 72 
يعهد بالدفاع عن المتهمين الذين لايختارون محاميا إلى أحد المحامين أو إلى أحد الضباط 0. 
المادة 73 
على النائب العام أن يحقق قبل موعد الجلسة بثلاثة أيام من أن المتهم قد اختار من يدافع عنه حتى إذا لم يختر محاميا يدافع عنه أوكان محاميه يتعذر عليه الدفاع عنه ، يعين له النائب العام محامياً من بين الضباط أو من بين المحامين الذين يعينهم النقيب لهذه الغاية. 
المادة 74 
في حالة الجرم المشهود يعين المحامي في الجلسة نفسها إذا رضي المتهم أن يحاكم في الحال وإلا تؤجل القضية إلى أقرب جلسة تعقدها المحكمة بعد تعيين المحامي. 
المادة 75 
يوضع ملف القضية في ديوان المحكمة تحت تصرف المحامي قبل موعد الجلسة بأربع وعشرين ساعة على الأقل ، وللمحامي أن يأخذ صوراًعن الأوراق برمتها ماعدا الأوراق السرية فهذه يجوز منعه عن أخذ صور عنها. 
المادة 76 
للمحكمة او القاضي الفرد بعد أن يحددا العقوبة أن يقررا وقف تنفيذها كما أن لهما الحق بوقف الحكم النافذ وذلك وفقاً لأحكام قانون العقوبات. 
المادة 77 
إن الأحكام الصادرة عن المحاكم العسكرية وغير العسكرية تتخذ أساساً في تطبيق أحكام التكرار حسب قانون العقوبات. 
المادة 78 
إذا حضر المدعى عليه في بدء المحاكمة وتخلف بعد ذلك عنها ، تعتبر المحاكمة وجاهية بحقه مالم يكن هنالك قوة قاهرة ثابتة دون حضوؤه. 
المادة 79 
للأحكام الصادرة غيابياًعن المحكمة العسكرية الدائمة في الجنايات والجنح المفاعيل المنصوص عليها في القانون العام. 
المادة 80 
يخضع الإعتراض على هذه الأحكام للأصول المنصوص عليها في القانون العام. 
المادة 81 
تطبق الأصول المنصوص عليها في القانون العام على طلب إعادة المحاكمة أو النقض بأمر تحريري المقدم بشأن الأحكام الصادرة عن المحاكم العسكرية. 
المادة 82 
في كل حال تستلزم بموجب القانون العام صدور أمر من وزير العدلية في طلب إعادة المحاكمة أو نقض بأمـر تحريري ، فإن هذا الأمر يصدر عن وزير الدفاع. 
المادة 83 
تطبق المحكمةالعسكرية عندما تنظر في قضية جنائية تعرفة الرسوم المرعية لدى محاكم الجنايات وعندما تنظر في قضية جنحية تطبق التعرفة المرعية لدى المحاكم البدائية الجزائية. 
المادة 84 
يطبق القاضي الفردالعسكري تعرفة الرسوم المرعية لدى المحاكم الصلحية الجزائية. 
المادة 85 
يطبق قاضي التحقيق تعرفة الرسوم المرعية لدى قضاة التحقيق. 
المادة 86 
تطبق محكمة التمييز العسكرية الرسوم القضائية المرعية لدى الغرفة الجزائية في محكمة التمييز. 
يخضع التمييز لاسلاف التأمينات التمييزية وفقا للقواعد العامة. 
المادة 87 
يعفى العسكريون من اداء الرسوم والتأمينات القضائية باستثناء بدل كفالات التخلية. 
المادة 88 
الرسوم التي تستوفيها المحاكم ودوائر القضاء العسكري والتأمينات التي يحكم بمصادرتها تقيد لمصلحة خزينة الدولة وتدفع الى صناديقها. 
المادة 89 
1- في حالة الحكم بالإعدام ترفع القضية الى مقام رئاسة الجمهورية بواسطة القائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة مع الملاحظات التي يراها بعد استطلاع رأي مجلس الدفاع. 
2- فيما يتعلق بكافة طلبات العفو ، يقوم القائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة بالأعمال التي أناطها القانون العام بوزير العدل كما يقوم مجلس الدفاع العسكري بأعمال لجنة العفو ويمارس صلاحياتها. 
المادة 90 
بعد تصديق الحكم بالإعدام من مقام رئاسة الجمهورية تنفذ عقوبة الإعدام رمياً بالرصاص. 
المادة 91 
1- يحظر تنفيذ الإعدام أيام الجمع والآحاد والأعياد الوطنية والدينية المعينة في الأنظمة والقوانين. 
2- يؤجل تنفيذ الإعدام بالحامل إلى أن تضع حملها. 
المادة 92 
يقرر القائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة أين يجب أن تنفذ عقوبة الإعدام ويجري التنفيذ في الصباح الباكر على الوجه الآتي : 
أ- يؤتى بالمحكوم عليه بالإعدام بحراسة مفرزة الى ساحة التنفيذ بعد تجريده من جميع الشارات العسكرية ويقرأ عليه الحكم بصوت جهوري ثم تعصب عيناه ويربط الى عمود. 
ب- يقوم برمي المحكوم عليه اثنا عشر جنديا بقيادة وكيل او وكيل أول. 
ج- يحضر التنفيذ أحد أعضاء المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم والنائب العام وأحد الأطباءالرسميين وكاتب المحكمة. 
د- يجوز حضور التنفيذ من قبل عدد كاف من جنود القطعات القريبة من مكان التنفيذ بدون سلاح. 
و- ينظم محضر بالتنفيذ يوقعه الأشخاص المذكورون بالفقرة ( ج ) من هذه المادة ويحفظ في النيابة العامة. 
المادة 93 
تنفذ العقوبات المانعة للحرية التي تقضي بها المحاكم العسكرية في السجون العسكرية ، أما إذا جرد المحكوم عليه من صفته العسكرية أو كان مدنياً فتنفذ العقوبة بحقه في السجون المدنية. 
المادة 94 
1- في حالتي الحرب والطواريء يجوز وقف تنفيذ أي حكم صادر عنالمحاكم العسكرية بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء لأسباب تتعلق بمصلحة الدفاع الوطني. 
2- يمكن أن يتناول وقف التنفيذ العقوبات الفرعية كلياً أو جزئياً ويجب في هذه الحالة ذكر ذلك صراحة في المرسوم القاضي بوقف التنفيذ. 
3- في حالة إعلان التعبئة العامة يوقف حتماً بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء تنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة من أجل جرائم ارتكبت للتخلص من الخدمة العسكرية. أما في حالة إعلان التعبئة الجزئية فيوقف التنفيذ عن الأشخاص المدعوين لحمل السلاح. 
المادة 95 
يجوز في أي وقت إلغاء وقف التنفيذ الصادر وفقاً للمادة السابقة بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء. 
أن الرجوع عن المرسوم القاضي بوقف التنفيذ يوجب تنفيذ العقوبة الباقية على أن تحسم منهاالمدة التي قضاها المحكوم عليه في الخدمة العسكرية. 
المادة 96 
يقوم النائب العام العسكري بتنفيذ جميع الآحكام الصادره عن المحاكم العسكرية وأما الأحكام الصادرة عن القاضي الفرد العسكري فيعود له أمر تنفيذها إذا كان موجوداً في مركز يخلو من محكمة عسكرية. 
المادة 97 
يبلغ النائب العام والحاكم الفر د العسكري رئيس الأركان أو من يقوم مقامه جميع القرارات المتعلقة بتنفيذ الأحكام 0 
المادة 98 
1-كل من كان مكلفاً بالخدمة العسكرية ولم يلب الدعوة في حالة السلم خلال شهر من تاريخ انتهاء مهلة سوق وجبته او لبى الدعوة وفر قبل التحاقه بقطعته يعاقب بالحبس من شهر واحد الى ستة اشهر. 
2- تنزل العقوبة حتى نصفها للذين يلتحقون من تلقاء انفسهم خلال شهر من تاريخ انتهاء مهلة سوق وجبتهم. 
3- يساق المتخلفون الى وحداتهم لايفاء الخدمة العسكرية المطلوبة منهم مع مراعاة قانون خدمة العلم. 
المادة 99 
1-كل من كان مكلفاً للخدمة العسكرية ولم يلب الدعوة في حالة الحرب أو لبى الدعوة في حالة الحرب وفر قبل التحاقه بقطعته يعاقب : 
آ- بالحبس من شهر واحد إلى ستة إذا التحق بخلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ مهلة سوق وجبته. 
ب- بالحبس من أربعة أشهر إلى سنتين إذا قبض عليه خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ انتهاء مهلة السوق. 
ج- بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين إذا عاد خلال الأشهر الثلاثة التي تلي الأيام السبعة. 
د- بالحبس من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات إذا قبض عليه خلال الأشهر الثلاثة التي تلي الأيام السبعة. 
هـ- بالإعتقال من ثلاث إلى خمس سنوات إذا عاد باختياره بعد مضي ثلاثة أشهر وبالإعتقال المؤقت إذا قبض عليه بعد مضي ثلاثة أشهر. 
2- يساق المتخلفون إلى وحداتهم للقيام بالخدمة العسكرية المطلوبة منهم مع مراعاة قانون خدمة العلم. 
المادة 100 
1- يعد فارا داخل البلاد زمن السلم : 
آ- كل عسكري او متساو بالعسكريين غاب عن قطعته او مفرزته بدون اذن وقد مرت ستة ايام على تاريخ غيابه غير الشرعي , ولكن العسكري الذي ليس له ثلاثة اشهر في الخدمة لا يعد فارا الا بعد غياب شهر كامل. 
ب- كل عسكري سافر بمفرده من قطعة الى قطعة او من نقطة الى نقطة وانتهت اجازته ولم يلتحق خلال خمسة عشر يوما من التاريخ المحدد لوصوله او عودته. 
2- يعاقب العسكري او المتساوي بالعسكريين الفار داخل البلاد زمن السلم بالحبس من سنة الى خمس سنوات , واذا كان الفار ضابطا او صف ضابط محترفا فيمكن الحكم عليه فوق ذلك بعقوبة العزل. 
3- لا تقل العقوبة عن الحبس لمدة سنتين في احد الظروف التالية : 
آ- اذا اخذ الفار معه سلاحا او عتادا او حيوانا او الية او اية تجهيزات اخرى عائدة للجيش او البسة غير التي يرتديها عادة. 
ب- اذا فر اثناء قيامه بالخدمة او امام متمردين. 
ج- اذا سبق ان فر من قبل. 
4- تنزل المهل المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة الى ثلثها زمن الحرب ويجوز مضاعفة العقوبة. 
المادة 101 
1- يعد فاراً خارج البلادزمن السلم كل عسكري يجتاز الحدود السورية بدون إذن تاركاً القطعة التي ينتسب لها وملتحقاً ببلاد أجنبية وذلك بعد انقضاء ثلاثة أيام على غيابه غير المشروع وهذه المدة تصبح يوماً واحداُ زمن الحرب 
2- يعاقب العسكري الفار إلى خارج البلاد بالإعتقال من خمس سنوات إلى عشرسنوات. 
3- ترفع عقوبة الإعتقال المؤقت إلى خمس عشرة سنة إذا فر العسكري إلى خارج البلاد في أحد الظروف التالية : 
آ - إذا أخذ الفار معه سلاحاًأو عتاداً أو حيوانا أو آلية أو أية تجهيزات أخرى أو ألبسة غير التي يرتديها عادة. 
ب- إذا فر أثناء قيامه بالخدمة أو أمام متمردين. 
ج- إذا سبق له أن فر من قبل. 
د - إذا فر زمن الحرب أو في إقليم في حالة حرب أو في منطقة أعلنت فيها الأحكام العرفية. 
4- إذا كان الفار ضابطاًُ يعاقب بالحد الأقصى لعقوبة الإعتقال المؤقت. 
المادة 102 
1- يعاقب بالإعدام كل عسكري ارتكب جريمة الفرار إلى العدو. 
2- وإذا حصل الفرار أمام العدو فإنه يعاقب بالإعتقال المؤبد ، وإذا كان الفار ضابطاً فإنه يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة ويقضى عليه فوق ذلك بعقوبة الطرد في جميع الأحوال. 
المادة 103 
1- يعد فرارا بمؤامرة ، كل فرار يحصل من عسكريين فأكثر بعد اتفاقهم عليه. 
2- يعاقب رئس المؤامرة على الفرار إلى خارج البلاد بالإعتقال المؤقت ، مدة لاتقل عن خمس سنوات وإذا كان ضابطاً فيعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لاتقل عن خمس سنوات. 
3- يعاقب رئيس المؤامرة على الفرار داخل البلاد بالإعتقال من ثلاث إلى عشر سنوات. 
4- يعاقب سائر الفارين بالحبس من سنه إلى خمس سنوات إذا كان الفرار داخل البلاد وإذا كان إلى خارج البلاد فيعاقب الفارون بعقوبة الفرار إلى خارج البلاد. 
5- زمن الحرب يعاقب بالإعدام : 
آ- الذي يفر بمؤامرة أمام العدو. 
ب- رئيس المؤامرة على الفرار إلى الخارج. 
6- إذا كان الفار ضابطاً فعلاوة على العقوبة المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة يقضى عليه بعقوبة الطرد وإن لم تشتمل العقوبة المحكوم بها على التجريد العسكري. 
7- يعتبر ((أمام العدو )) العسكري الذي اشترك مع العدو أو الذي يوشك أن يشتبك معه أو الذي هو عرضة لهجماته. 
المادة 104 
1- إذا صدر حكم غيابي على الفار ألى العدو أو الفار أمام العدو أو المتخلف الذي التحق ببلاد أجنبية وبقي فيها زمن الحرب تهرباً من واجباته العسكرية تقضي المحكمة لصالح الخزينة بمصادرة جميع أمواله الموجودة والمستقبلة المنقولة وغير المنقولة المشتركة وغير المشتركة. 
2- إن الحكم القاضي بالمصادرة يرسل في الحال إلى قاضي الصلح التابع له الموطن الأخير للمحكوم عليه أو محل سكنه الأخير ثم يتخذ هذا القاضي قراراُ بتعيين حارس للأموال المصادرة يتولى حفظها وإدارتها تحت اشرافه. 
3- يمكن أثناء الحراسة منح معونة إلى الأشخاص الذين تترتب نفقتهم على المحكوم عليه. 
4- تمنح المعونة بقرار من قتضي الصلح. 
5- خلال الثلاثة أشهر التي تلي تاريخ إعلان انتهاء الحرب يقوم قتضي الصلح المشرف على إدارة لأموال المحكوم بتبليغ الحكم الصادر عن المحكمة العسكرية إلى محل سكنه الأخير وإذا مرت ستة أشهر على تاريخ هذا التبليغ ولم يحضر المكوم فتباع جميع أمواله وفقا للأصول المفروضة في بيع أموال الدولة. تدفع أولاً من ثمن المبيع الرسوم والنفقات القضائية والديون المترتبة بذمة المحكوم ويدفع الباقي من ثمن المبيع إلى خزينة الدولة إذا لم يكن للمحكوم عليه وارث وإلا فإن ثلث الباقي يعود للدولة ويوزع الثلثان على الورثة بحسب استحقاقهم الإرثي الحاصل في ختام الستة الأشهر المذكورة. 
6- وإذا حضر المحكوم عليه غياباً أو قبض عليه بعد إجراء المبيع وبرىء بمقتضى حكم جديد أو برىء بنتيجة إعادة المحاكمة ينظر مجلس الشورى في التعويضات المتوجبة على الدولة عن الأضرار المادية الحاصلة وإذا ثبت وفاة المحكوم في غضون الستة الأشهر المذكورة أعلاه يعتبر أنه توفى وهو حائز على كامل حقوقه المدنية ويحق لورثته المطالبة بجميع أمواله أو بثمنها في حالة بيعها. 
المادة 105 
لايجوز حساب مدة التقادم إلا ابتداء من بلوغ الفار السن القانونية المحددة لرتبته بموجب أنظمة الجيش وفي الأحوال الثلاث المبينة في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 103 السابقة لايجري التقادم على دعوى الحق العام ولا العقوبة المقضي بها. 
المادة 106 
1- يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين وباغرامة مائة إلى خمسمائة ليرة سورية أو بإحدى العقوبتين جميع الذين يخفون أو يختلسون أو يشتركون في إخفاء أموال المحكوم أو اختلاسها ومع الاحتفاظ بحقوق الآخرين حسني النية تلغى جميع العقود والأعمال الجارية خلافاً لأحكام هذه المادة. 
2- وإذا وقعت بعض هذه الأفعال من الحارس المتولي حفظها فتضاعف العقوبة ويحكم عليه برد ماكان إخفاه أو اختلسه. 
المادة 107 
كل شخص يحرض على الفرار أو يسهل أمره أياً كانت الوسيلة التي يستعملها وسواء أكانت لعمله نتيجةأم لا يعاقب بالعقوبة التي يعاقب بها الفار بالأحوال المبينة في هذا القانون. 
المادة 108 
كل شخص يخفي فاراً أو يقوم بأي عمل من شأنه أن يحول دون إجراء التعقيبات القانونية مع علمه بالأمر يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر حتى ثلاث سنوات. 
المادة 109 
يجكم بالحبس من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات كل من تلاعب بأي وجه كان لتخليص نفسه أو غيره من الخدمة العسكرية كلها أو بعضها وذلك في الحالات التي لم يرد عليها نص قانوني. وإذا وقع أثناء الحرب فيقضى عليه بالإعتقال المؤقت مدة لاتزيد عن السبع سنوات. 
وإذا كان الفاعل ضابطاً فيقضى عليه فوق ذلك بعقوبة الطرد. 
المادة 110 
إن العقوبات المنصوص عليها في جريمة الفرار تطبق على الفار التابع لجيش حليف يحارب ضد عدو مشترك. 
- لا يجوز منح الأسباب المخففة التقديرية في جرائم الفرار الواردة في هذا الفصل كما لايجوز الحكم بوقف تنفيذ العقوبات الصادرة بها. 
المادة 111 
كل من لم يطع أمراً يتعلق بواجبه يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى سنتين. 
المادة 112 
آ- كل من امتنع عن القيام بتنفيذ أمر يتعلق بتأدية وظيفته بصورة باتة أو امتنع عن إطاعة الأوامر قولاُ أو فعلاًُ أو أصر على عدم الإطاعة رغم تكرر الأمر الصادر إليه يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنتين. 
ب- إذا وقع التمنع أثناء تجمع الأفراد أو عند صدور الأمر ( إلى السلاح ) أو كان الفاعل مسلحاً تكون العقوبة الحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين. 
ج- إذا وقع التمنع أثناء الحرب أو في منطقة أعلنت فيها الأحكام العرفية تكون العقوبة الإعتقال من ثلاث سنوات إلى خمس. وإذا حصل ذلك أثناء التجمع أو عند صدور الأمر ( إلى السلاح ) أو كان الفاعل مسلحاً تكون العقوبة الإعتقال مدة لاتقل عن خمس سنوات. وإذا كان الفاعل ضابطا ومنح الأسباب المخففة يقضى عليه فوق ذلك بعقوبة العزل. 
د- وإذاوقع التمنع أثناء مجابهة العدو أو المتمردين تكون العقوبة الإعتقال المؤقت لمدة لاتنقص عن العشر سنوات وإذا نجم عن التمنع ضرر جسيم تكون العقوبة الإعدام. وإذا كان الفاعل ضابطاً ومنح الأسباب المخففة فيقضى عليه فوق ذلك بعقوبة الطرد. 
هـ- يعاقب بالإعدام كل عسكري أبى إطاعة الأمر بالهجوم على العدو أو المتمردين. 
المادة 113 
1- يعد في حالة عصيان : 
آ-العسكريون تحت السلاح الذين يجتمعون وعددهم إثنان على الأقل فيرفضون بالإتفاق الإذعان لأوامر رؤسائهم لدى أول إنذار. 
ب- العسكريون الذين يجتمعون وعددهم إثنان على الأقل فيأخذون الأسلحة من دون إذن ويعملون خلافاً لأوامر رؤسائهم. 
ج- العسكريون الذين يقدمون وعددهم إثنان على الأقل على العنف مع استعمال السلاح ويرفضون نداء رؤسائهم بأن يتفرقوا ويعودوا إلى النظام. 
2- يعاقب العسكريون العصاة بالحبس من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات بالظروف المبينة في الفقرة ( آ ) وبالإعتقال من ثلاث إلى خمس سنوات في الفقرة (ب) وبالإعتقال من خمس إلى عشر سنوات بالظروف المبينة في الفقرة (ج). 
3- يعاقب المحرضون على العصيان والعسكريون الأعلى رتبة بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة في الحالة الأولىولا تقل عقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة عن عشر سنوات في الحالتين الأخيرتين. 
4- وإذا كان المحرضون من المدنيين فتنزل العقوبة إلى نصفها. 
5- وفضلاً عن ذلك يقضي بعقوبة الطرد على الضباط المحكوم عليهم بموجب هذه المادة وإن كان التجريد العسكري لاينتج حكماً عن العقوبة المقضى بها. 
6- إذا حصل العصيان أو التحريض عليه في حالة الحرب أو زمن الحرب أو في منطقة أعلنت فيها الأحكام العرفية فيجب أن يقضى دائماً بالحد الأقصى للعقوبة. 
7- إذا حصل العصيان والتحريض عليه والمبحوث عنه في الفقرة ( ج ) من هذه المادة امام العدو فيقضى بعقوبة الإعدام وإذا حصل هذا العصيان أو التحريض عليه أمام متمردين فيقضى بعقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة. 
المادة 114 
1- كل من حرض باي وسيلة كانت عسكريا على عدم اطاعة اوامر الاعلى رتبة او الآمر او على مقاومته او الاعتداء عليه يعاقب بالاعتقال لمدة لا تزيد على سبع سنين اذا لم يفض التحريض الى نتيجة. 
2- واذا نتجت عن هذا التحريض امور ضارة بالخدمات العسكرية فيعاقب المحرض بالاعتقال لمدة لا تقل عن الخمس سنوات. 
3- يعاقب المحرض على العصيان اثناء الحرب او الاحكام العرفية بالاعدام. 
4- واذا كان المحرض مدنيا فتنزل العقوبة حتى نصفها وتبدل عقوبة الاعدام بالاشغال الشاقة لمدة خمس عشرة سنة. 
المادة 115 
1-كل عسكري أوقع العنف وهومسلح بخفير أو مراقب بقصد منعه عن القيام بالمهمة الموكولة إليه يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة. 
2- وإذا وقع العنف ولم يكن مسلحاً وإنما كان يهدد بصحبة شخص أو عدة أشخاص فإنه يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات. 
3- وإذا أوقع العنف وكان وحيداً غير مسلح فإنه يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات. 
4- يقضى بالحدالأقصى للعقوبة المحددة في كل من الحالات الثلاث المبينة أعلاه إذا حصل العنف زمن الحرب أو في حالة الحرب أو في منطقة أعلنت فيها الأحكام العرفيةأو إذا كان داخل حصن أومخزن الأسلحة أو الذخيرة أو على جوانب هذه الأماكن. 
5- وإذا كان المجرم مدنياً تنزل العقوبة حتى نصفها. 
6- وعلاوة على العقوبات المبينة في هذه المادة يقضى بعقوبة الطرد على الضابط المحكوم وإن كان التجريد العسكري لاينتج حكماًُ عن العقوبة المقضى بها. 
المادة 116 
1-إذا أوقع العسكري بآمره أو بمن كان أعلى منه في الرتبة عملاً من أعمال الشدة أو التهديد في أثناء الخدمةأو معرض الخدمة يعاقب بالإعتقال المؤقت. 
2- يقضى بهذه العقوبة إذا وقع الفعل على العسكريين المكلفين بحراسة الآمر أو الأعلى رتبة. 
3- إذا كان المجرم ضابطاً فإنه يقضى عليه فوق ذلك بعقوبة العزل إذا كان التجريد العسكري لاينتج حكماً عن العقوبة المقضى بها. 
4- إذا أتى أعمال الشدة عسكري تحت السلاح فأنه يعاقب بالإعتقال المؤقت لمدة لاتقل عن خمس سنوات. 
5- إذا كانت أعمال العنف من عسكري على من كان أعلى منه رتبة غير واقعة أثناء الخدمة فإن مرتكبها يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنتين. وإذا كان المجرم ضابطاً فأنه يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات. 
المادة 117 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل شخص عسكري او غير عسكري اوقع بعسكري جريح او مريض لا يقوى على الدفاع عن نفسه اعمال العنف بعامل القسوة وكان ذلك في منطقة اعمال قوة عسكرية مقاتلة. 
المادة 118 
1- يعاقب بالحبس من شهر الى سنتين كل من جمع عسكريين بقصد رفع الشكايات او ابداء الرأي او المذاكرة في امور تتعلق بالتأسيسات او التشكيلات العسكرية او اخذ تواقيعهم لاعطاء بيانات او شكاوى دون ان تكون له صفة تخوله ذلك. 
2- يعاقب بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد عن الستة اشهر كل من حضر مثل هذا الاجتماع وهو عالم بالغرض منه او اشترك بالتوقيع. 
المادة 119 
يعاقب بالحبس من ستة اشهر الى ثلاث سنوات كل من حرض على النفرة من الخدمة العسكرية. 
المادة 120 
1- اذا اجتمع ثلاثة عسكريين فاكثر بقصد الفساد وتداولوا بعدم اطاعة الآمر او الاعلى رتبة او مقاومته او الاعتداء عليه فيعاقب كل منهم بالحبس ولا تنقص عقوبة المحرض او الاعلى رتبة عن الحبس مدة سنة. 
2- كل من علم بوجه من الوجوه بهذه الجرائم ولم يخبر عنها في وقت يمكن فيه قمعها فيعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن السنة. 
3- يعفى من العقوبة من كان متفقا مع المجتمعين بقصد الفساد وكشف امرهم قبل تنفيذ الاتفاق او قبل الاطلاع عليه. 
المادة 121 
1- كل عسكري حقر من كان أعلى منه في الرتبة بالكلام أو بالكتابة او بالحركات او بالتهديد وذلك في أثناء الخدمة أو معرض الخدمة يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر غلى سنتين. 
2- وإذا كان المجرم ضابطاً فإنه يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر غلى ثلاث سنوات وبعقوبة العزل أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 
وإذا كان التحقير غير حاصل في أثناء الخدمة أو في معرض الخدمة كانت العقوبة من شهرين إلى سنة وإذا كان الفاعل ضابطا فتضاعف هذه العقوبة. 
المادة 122 
إذا تبين من المحاكمة أن أعمال الشدة أو التحقير حصلت خارج الخدمة وكان المعتدي لايعلم رتبة المعتدى عليه فإنه يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات بشأن أعمال الشدة والتحقير الحاصلة بين الأفراد. 
المادة 123 
1- يعاقب بثلاثة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات كل شخص عسكري او مدني يقدم على تحقير العلم او تحقير الجيش والمس بكرامته أو سمعته أو معنوياته أو يقدم على مامن شأنه أن يضعف في الجيش روح النظام العسكري أو الطاعة للرؤساء أو الإحترام الواجب لهم ، أو انتقاد أعمال القيادة العامة والمسؤولين عن أعمال الجيش وذلك بصورة تحط من كرامتهم. 
2- يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى سنتين كل شخص عسكري أو مدني يقدم زمن السلم على نشر أو إبلاغ أو إفشاء كل ما يتعلق بالحوادث العسكرية داخل الثكنات أو خارجها أو الإجراءات التي تتخذها السلطة العسكرية بحق أحد أفرادها أو الأوامر والقرارات الصادرة عن هذه السلطة وكل مايتعلق بتنقلات الوحدات والمفارز العسكرية وكل مايتعلق بالعمليات التي تقوم بها قوى الدولة المسلحة ويستثنى من ذلك التبليغات والإذاعات التي تأمر بنشرها السلطة المختصة. 
3- فإذا حصل الجرم أثناء الحرب أوفي حالة الحرب تتضاعف العقوبة. 
4- يطبق أحكام هذه المادة على من يقترف الأفعال الواردة فيها بحق الجيوش الحليفة والجيوش المنضمة إلى ميثاق دول الجامعة العربية بشرط أن تتضمن قوانينها أو الإتفاق المعقود معها أحكاماُ مماثلة. 
المادة 124 
كل عسكري حقر خفيراً أو مراقبا بالكلام أو بالحركات أو بالتهديد يعاقب بالحبس من عشرة أيام إلى ستة أشهر. 
المادة 125 
1- كل عسكري تمرد على القوة المسلحة وعلى رجال السلطة يعاقب بالحبس من شهر الى ستة اشهر اذا حصل التمرد بدون سلاح وبالحبس من ستة اشهر الى سنتين اذا حصل التمرد وكان الفاعل مسلحاً. 
2- اذا حصل التمرد من عسكريين مسلحين يبلغ عددهم الأربعة على الأقل كانت العقوبة الإعتقال المؤقت. 
3- يقضى دائماًبالحد الأقصى للعقوبة على المحرضين وقادة المتمردين وعلى العسكريين الأعلى رتبة. 
4- يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة العسكري المأذون اذا وجد وهو مرتد لباسه العسكري في حشد من شأنه أن يعكر الأمن العام وبقي في هذا الحشد خلافاً لأوامر رجال السلطة والقوة العامة. 
يعتبر كل عسكري ( قائماُ بالوظيفة وأثناء الخدمة ) مادام مرتدياً لباسه الرسمي. 
المادة 126 
يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة اشهر الى سنتين كل عسكري ضرب عسكريا ادنى منه رتبة في غير الحالات التالية : 
الدفاع عن النفس - أو عن الغير - إعادة الهاربين أمام العدو أو أمام متمردين - إيقاف السلب والتدمير. 
المادة 127 
1- يعاقب بالحبس من شهر الى ستة اشهر كل عسكري في أثناء الخدمة أو في معرض الخدمة حقر عسكريا ادنى منه رتبة تحقيرا جسيما وبدون استفزاز بالكلام أو بالكتابة أو بالحركات أو بالتهديد. 
2- وإذا لم تحصل الأفعال المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة أثناء الخدمة أو في معرض الخدمة فيعاقب الفاعل من عشرة أيام الى شهرين. 
المادة 128 
اذا حصلت الافعال المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين خارج الخدمة وكان المعتدي لايعلم صفة المعتدى عليه فيعاقب الفاعل بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات بشأن اعمال الشدة والتحقير الحاصلة بين الأفراد. 
المادة 129 
1- يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين الى سنتين كل عسكري اساء استعمال السلطة المعطاة له بالمصادرة وفقا للقوانين والأنظمة النافذة أو أبى أن يعطي وصلاً بالكميات التي تسلمها. 
2- كل عسكري يمارس المصادرة وهو غير متمتع بهذه السلطة يعاقب بالحبس من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات اذا حصلت المصادرة بدون عنف وبا لاعتقال المؤقت اذا حصلت بعنف ويمكن فوق ذلك الحكم عليه بإعادة الأشياء المصادرة. 
3- واذا كان المجرم ضابطا فيمكن ان يقضى عليه فوق ذلك بعقوبة العزل اذا كان التجريد العسكري لاينتج حكما عن العقوبة المقضى بها. 
المادة 130 
1- يعاقب بالاعتقال المؤقت كل آمر برتبة ضابط اقدم بدون استفزاز ولا أمر ولا اذن على عمل من الأعمال العدائية في اقليم محايداو حليف او تابع للاعمال العدائية بعد تسلمه رسميا اعلان السلم او الهدنة او وقف القتال. 
2- اذا عوقب الضابط الفاعل بالحبس من جراء منحه الأسباب التخفيفية فيقضى عليه فوق ذلك بعقوبة العزل. 
3- يعاقب بالاعتقال المؤقت سبع سنوات على الاقل كل عسكري يستلم قيادة ما بدون امر او سبب مشروع او يحتفظ بالقيادة خلافا لأوامر رؤسائه. واذا كان الفاعل ضابطا وقد عوقب بالحبس من جراء منحه الأسباب التخفيفية فإنه يقضى عليه فوق ذلك بإحدى عقوبتي الطرد أو العزل. 
المادة 131 
1- لايعد جرما استعمال السلاح لإرجاع الهاربين اثناء مجابهة العدو او لإيقاف اعمال العصيان او السلب او التخريب. 
2- استعمال السلاح من قبل الخفير عند عدم الامتثال لأوامره بعد التنبيه الثالث. 
المادة 132 
كل شخص او غير عسكري يرتكب الافعال التالية في منطقة اعمال قوةعسكرية مقاتلة يعاقب : 
آ- بالإعتقال المؤقت اذا اقدم على تجريد عسكري جريح او مريض او ميت. 
ب- بالإعدام اذا اوقع بعسكري جريح او مريض اعمال عنف تشدد حالته بقصد تجريده. 
المادة 133 
آ- يعاقب بالحبس من ستة اشهر الى سنتين كل عسكري تسبب بإهماله او قلة احترازه او عدم مراعاة القوانين والانظمة بفقدان السلاح العائد للجيش المسلم اليه. 
ب- يعاقب بالحبس من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات كل عسكري يبيع او يرهن او يتصرف لقاء منفعة او يختلس او يبدل بسوء نية او يسيء الامانة بالسلاح العائد للجيش المسلم له. 
ج- يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين الى خمس سنوات كل عسكري يسرق سلاحا عائدا للجيش. 
د- يعاقب بالحبس من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات كل عسكري يسرق الاموال او الاعتدة او الاجهزة او الالبسة اوالذخائر او الحيوانات او اي شيء من اشياء الجيش او يختلسها او يبيعها او يرهنها او يسيء الامانة بها او يقدم بسوء نية على شرائها او على تبديلها او على عدم اعادة ماسلم اليه منها. 
هـ- في الحالتين المنصوص عنهما في الفقرتين السابقتين ( ج ، د ) اذا كان الفاعل موكولاً اليه حراسة او حفظ هذه الاسلحة او الاموال او الاشياء ، اوكان مستنابا من قبل السلطة بحراستهااو حفظها ، او كانت السرقة من مستودع ، وكان الفاعل ممن يحق له دخول هذا المستودع بحكم عمله ، تكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة. 
و- اذا حصلت السرقة بواسطة الخلع او الكسر اوالتسلق او الدخول بغير الطريقة المألوفة او باستعمال اداة او مفتاح مصنع او بفعل شخصين او اكثر او بالعنف تكون العقوبة الاشغا ل الشاقة مدة لاتقل عن خمس سنوات. 
ز- تعتبر اسلحةواموال واشياء الجيوش الحليفة بحكم اسلحة واموال واشياء الجيش العربي السوري. 

المادة 134 
يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة كل شخص بريء من جريمة الفرار ولم يرجع الحيوانات او الاسلحة او اي شيءآخر من اشياء الجيش التي كانت بحوزته. 
المادة 135 
يعاقب بالحبس من ستةاشهر الى ثلاث سنوات وبالغرامة من مائة الى الفي ليرة سورية او بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل شخص مدني يقدم وهو عالم بالامر على سرقة او شراء او تصريف او اخفاء او حيازة او استرهان او استيراد او صنع او نقل اسلحة وذخائر حربية واجهزة والبسة واسلحة واي شيء من اشياء الجيش السوري وذلك فيما خلا الحالات التي تجيز فيها الأنظمة اجراء مثل هذه الامور. 
اذاكان الامر يتعلق بسرقة سلاح عائد للجيش فلا تقل عقوبة الحبس عن سنة. 
المادة 136 
1- يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة العسكريون الذين يقدمون وهم عصابة على سلب او اتلاف المأكولات والبضائع والأشياء سواء حصل ذلك بالسلاح او باستعمال القوة الظاهرة او بواسطة كسر الابواب والحواجز ، ام باستعمال العنف على الأشخاص. 
2- وفي الحالات الأخرى يعاقبون بالإعتقال المؤقت. 
3- ومع ذلك اذا وجد بين الفاعلين في الحالات المبينة في الفقرة الاولى محرض او عدة محرضين او واحد فأكثر من ذوي الرتب ، فلا يقضى بعقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة إلا على المحرضين الأعلى رتبة ، اما بقية الفاعلين فيقضى عليهم بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة. 
4- واذا قضي على الضابط الفاعل بعقوبة الحبس من جراء منحة الأسباب التخفيفية فإنه يقضى عليه فوق ذلك بعقوبة العزل اوالطرد. 
المادة 137 
يعاقب بالإعدام كل عسكري يقدم قصدا وبأي وسيلة كانت على حرق او هدم او اتلاف ابنية او انشاءات او مستودعات او مجاري الماء او خطوط حديدية او خطوط ومواكز البرق والهاتف او مراكز الطيران او سفن وبواخر ومراكب او شيء غير منقول من اشياء الجيش او من الاشياء التي تستعمل في الدفاع الوطني. 
2- ويقضى فوق ذلك على الضابط بعقوبة الطرد في جميع الاحوال اذامنح المحكوم اسبابا تخفيفية وقضي عليه بعقوبة غير الاعدام. 
المادة 138 
1- يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة كل عسكري يحاول قصداًُ ارتكاب احدى الجرائم المذكورة في المادة السابقة زمن الحرب او امام متمردين. 
2- واذا وقعت الجريمة بغير هاتين الحالتين كانت العقوبة الأشغال الشاقةالمؤقتة 
3- واذا قضي على الضابط بالحبس من جراء منحه الأسباب التخفيفية فانه يقضى عليه فوق ذلك بعقوبة العزل. 
المادة 139 
1- يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من يقدم لغاية مجرمة بنفسه اوبواسطة غيره على اتلاف وسائل الدفاع والمواد الحربية والأسلحة والذخائر والمؤن والأجهزة والألبسة وأي شيء منقول من أشياء الجيش أو من الأشياء التي تستعمل في الدفاع الوطني. 
2- واذا حصل الإتلاف زمن الحرب او امام متمردين كانت العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة. 
3- واذا قضي على الضابط بالحبس من جراء منحه الأسباب التخفيفية فانه يقضى عليه فوق ذلك بعقوبة الطرد. 
المادة 140 
يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة اشهر الى سنتين كل عسكري يقدم قصدا على اتلاف او كسر او تعطيل الأسلحة والاعتدة والأجهزة والألبسة والحيوانات وأي شيء من اشياء الجيش سواء كانت بتسلمه او بتسلم سواه. 
المادة 141 
1- يعاقب بالإعتقال المؤقت كل عسكري يقدم قصدا على اتلاف او حرق او تمزيق السجلات وسائر الاوراق الرسمية العائدة للسلطة العسكرية. 
2- واذا كان المجرم ضابطا ولم يقض عليه بالحبس من جراء منحه الأسباب التخفيفية فانه يقضى عليه فوق ذلك بعقوبة العزل. 
المادة 142 
1- يعاقب بالحبس ممن ستة اشهر الى سنتين كل خفيراو مراقب يترك مركزه قبل ان ينهي المهمة الموكولة اليه. 
2- واذا كان الخفير او المراقب امام متمردين فانه يعاقب بالإعتقال المؤقت ، واذا كان امام العدو فيعاقب بالإعدام واذا حصل الجرم في اقليم بحالة حرب او في منطقة اعلنت فيها الاحكام العرفية ولكن ليس امام العدو او امام متمردين فيعاقب الفاعل بالإعتقال المؤقت مدة لاتزيد عن سبع سنوات. 
المادة 143 
1-يعاقب بالحبس من ستة اشهر الى سنة كل عسكري ينام اثناء قيامه بوظيفة الخفر او المراقبة. 
2- واذا حصل الجرم امام العدو او امام متمردين كانت العقوبة الاعتقال المؤقت ، واذا حصل في اقليم بحالة حرب او في منطقة اعلنت فيها الاحكام العرفية ولمويكن ذلك امام العدو او امام متمردين كانت العقوبة الحبس من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات. 
المادة 144 
1- يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى ستة اشهر كل عسكري يترك مركز وظيفته. 
2-يراد بمركز الوظيفة المكان الذي وجد فيه العسكري بناء على امر رؤسائه بالقيام بالمهمة الموكولة إليه. 
3-إذا حصل ترك المركز امام متمردين كانت العقوبة الأعتقال الؤقت وإذاحصل في اقليم بحالة حرب او في منطقة اعلنت فيها الأحكام العرفية كانت العقوبة من سنة إلى ثلاثة سنوات. 
4-وإذا حصل ترك المركز امام العدو عوقب العسكري المجرم بالإعدام. 
5-ويقضى دائماً بالحد الأقصى للعقوبة إذا كان الفاعل رئيس المركز. 
المادة 145 
1-يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى سنتين كل عسكري يخالف الأوامر والتعليمات العامة المعطاة لقطعة خاصة او لأفراد الجيش عامة او التعليمات التي اوكل إليه شخصياً أمر تنفيذها ،أويتمرد على التعليمات المعطاة لعسكري سواه 
2- وترفع العقوبة الى خمس سنوات اذا حصلت الجريمة امام المتمردين او في داخل قلعة او معمل او مستودع او في اقليم في حالة حرب او في منطقة اعلنت فيها الاحكام العرفية. 
المادة 146 
1- كل عسكري جعل نفسه قصداًغير صالح للخدمة مؤقتاً أو مؤبداً ليتهرب من الواجبات العسكرية القانونية يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات. 
2-ويعاقب بالاعدام إذا ارتكب الجرم وهو أمام العدو و بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة إذا ارتكبه وهو في اقليم بحالة حرب أو أمام متمردين. 
3-وتعاقب المحاولة كالجرم نفسه ويعاقب المتدخلون العسكريون بعقوبة الفاعل الأصلي. 
4-وإذا كان المتدخلون اطباء أو صيادلة عسكريون أو مدنيون أو ضباطاً مكلفين بالشؤون الصحية فتضاعف العقوبة 
ويقضى فوق ذلك بغرامة من خمسمائة ألفي ليرة سورية على الفاعلين غير المتساوين بالعسكريين واذا كان الفاعل ضابطاً و لم يقض عليه الإ بالحبس مجراء منحه الأسباب التخفيفية فإنه يقضى عليه فوق ذلك بعقوبة العزل. 
5-كل عسكري اذى نفسه بأية وسيلة كانت أو حاول الإنتحار بسبب الخدمة أو في معرضها , أو احتجاجاً على تصرفات القادة أو الرؤساء يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر الىثلاث سنوات اذا ادى الفعل الى جعله غير صالح للخدمة العسكرية نهائياً أو أدى الى وضعه في خدمات ثابية يعاقب بالعقوبة الواردة في الفقرات السابقة. 
المادة 147 
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لاتزيد على عشرسنين وبغرامة لاتقل عن ألف ليرة سورية ولا تجاوز عشرة آلاف ليرة سورية كل عسكري أنشأ او اسس او نظم او ادار حزبا او جمعية او هيئة او جماعة او منظمة او فروعا لها ترمي الى سيطرة طبقة اجتماعية على غيرها من الطبقات او الى القضاء على طبقة اجتماعية او الى قلب نظم الدولة الاساسية الاجتماعية او الاقتصادية او الى هدم اي نظام من النظم الاساسية للهيئة الاجتماعية متى كان استعمال القوة او الارهاب او اية وسيلة اخرى غيرمشروعة ملحوظا في ذلك. 
ويعاقب بالاعتقال المؤقت وبغرامة لاتقل عن خمسمائة ليرة سوريةولا تزيد على الفي ليرة سورية كل من انضم من العسكريين الى احد الاحزاب او الجمعيات او الهيئات او الجماعات او المنظمات او الفروع المشار اليها في الفقرة السابقة او اشترك فيها بأية صورة. 
ويعاقب بالاعتقال مدة لاتزيد على خمس سنين كل عسكري اتصل بالذات او بالواسطة بأحد الاحزاب او الجمعيات او الهيئات او الجماعات او المنظمات المذكورة او فروعها لأغراض غير مشروعة اوشجع غيره على ذلك. 
ويعاقب بالعقوبة المبينة في الفقرة السابقة كل عسكري او مدني دعا غيره الى ارتكاب الافعال المذكورة في هذه المادة او سهل له ذلك. 
المادة 148 
1- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتتجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لاتقل عن خمسمائة ليرة سورية ولا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ليرة كل من روّج او حبذ بأية طريقة من الطرق تغيير مباديء الدستور الأساسية او النظم الأساسية للهيئة الاجتماعية او لتسويد طبقة اجتماعية على اخرى او للقضاء على طبقة اجتماعية ، او لقلب نظم الدولة الأساسية الاجتماعية او الاقتصادية او لهدم اي نظام من النظم الاساسية لهيئة الاجتماعية متى كان استعمال القوة او الارهاب او اية وسيلة اخرى غير مشروعة ملحوظا في ذلك. 
2- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على خمس سنين وبغرامة لاتقل عن خمسمائة ليرة سورية ولا تجاوز خمسة آلاف ليرة سورية كل من حاز بالذات او بالواسطة او احرز محررات او مطبوعات تتضمن ترويجا او تحبيذا للأغراض المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة ، اذا كانت معدة للتوزيع او لاطلاع الغير عليها. وكل من حاز اية وسيلة من وسائل الطبع او النسجيل او العلانية ولو كانت مخصصة مؤقتا لطبع او تسجيل او اذاعة نداءات او اناشيد او دعاية خاصة بمذهب او جمعية او هيئة او منظمة ترمي الى غرض من الاغراض المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة. 
المادة 149 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على ستة اشهر وبغرامة لاتجاوز خمسمائة ليرة سورية كل عسكري انشأا او اسس او نظم او ادار في الاقليم السوري من غير ترخيص من الحكومة جمعيات او هيئات اومنظمات من اي نوع كان ذات صفة دوليةاو فروعا لها ويضاعف الحد الأقصى للعقوبة اذا كان الترخيص بناء على بيانات كاذبة. 
ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على ثلاثة اشهر او بغرامة لاتزيد على ثلاثمائة ليرة سورية كل عسكري انضم الى هذه الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات او انتسب اليها ، وكذلك كل عسكري مقيم في الجمهورية العربية السورية انضم اواشترك بأية صورة من غير ترخيص من الحكومة في تشكيلات مما ذكر يكون مقرها في الخارج. 
المادة 149 
مكرر/1/ 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لاتقل عن خمسمائة ليرة سورية كل عسكري تسلم او حصل مباشرة او بالواسطة بأية طريقة كانت نقودا او منافع من اي نوع من شخص او هيئة في خارج الجهورية العربية السورية او داخلهامتى كان ذلك في سبيل الترويج لما هو مشار اليه في المواد 147 و148 و149 المذكورة. 
ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من شجع بطريقالمساعدة المالية او المادية على ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المذكورة في المواد الثلاث السالفة الذكر دون ان يكون قاصدا الاشتراك مباشرة في ارتكابها. 
المادة 149 
مكرر /2/
تقضي الحكومة في الاحوال المبينة في المادتين 147 و 149 من هذا القانون بحل الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات او الفروع المذكورة او اغلاق امكنتها. 
وتقضي في جميع الاحوال المبيتة في المواد 147 و 148 و 149 و 149مكرر بمصادرة النقود والامتعة والاوراق وغيرها مما يكون قد استعمل في ارتكاب الجريمة او يكون موجودا في الامكنة المخصصة لاجتماع اعضاء هذه الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات او الفروع كما تقضي بمصادرة كل مال يكون في الظاهر داخلا ضمن املاك المحكوم عليه اذا كانت هناك قرائن تؤدي الى ان هذا المال هو في الواقع مورد مخصص للصرف منه على الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات او الفروع المذكورة. 
ويجوز للمحكمة ان تقضي باغلاق الاماكن التي وقعت فيها اي جريمة من الجرائم المشار اليها في الفقرتين السابقتين. 
المادة 150 
آ- يعاقب بالاعتقال المؤقت كل عسكري أنشأ أو اسس او نظم او ادار حزبا او جمعية او منظمة او هيئة او جماعة ذات اهداف سياسية. 
ب- يعاقب بالاعتقال المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات من ارتكب فعلا من الافعال التالية : 
1- كل عسكري انتسب او انضم الى حزب او جمعية او منظمة او هيئة او جماعة ذات اهداف سياسية. 
2- كل من اشترك من العسكريين في اي اجتماع او مظاهرة ذات هدف سياسي. 
3- كل من ينشر مقالا سياسيا او يلقي خطبة سياسية بقصد الدعاية او الترويج لحزب او جمعية او منظمة او هيئة او جماعة سياسية. 
4- كل عسكري او مدني يشوق احد العسكريين الى ارتكاب الافعال المذكورة في هذه المادة وان لم يقترن التشويق بنتيجة. 
المادة 151 
كل عسكري دعي بحسب الأصول للإشتراك في تأليف المحكمة وأبى ذلك بدون عذر مشروع يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين الى ستة اشهر. 
المادة 152 
يعاقب بالإعدام كل آمر او حاكم سلم الى العدو الموقع الموكول اليه بدون ان يستنفذ جميع وسائل الدفاع التي لديه وبدون ان يعمل بكل مايأمر به الواجب والشرف. 
يحال فاعل هذا الجرم الى القضاء بموجب قرار يصدره مجلس تحقيق يعين بقرار من القائد العام للقوات المسلحة. 
المادة 153 
كل آمر قطعة مسلحة يسلم في ساحة القتال يعاقب : 
آ- بالإعدام اذا ادى ذلك الى وقف القتال او اذا لم يعمل قبل مخابرة العدوبكل مايأمر به الواجب او الشرف. 
ب- بالطرد في سائر الاحوال. 
المادة 154 
1- يعاقب بالإعدام كل عسكري سوري او في خدمة سورية يحمل السلاح على سورية. 
2- يعاقب بالإعدام كل اسير اخذ من جديد وقد نقض العهد وحمل السلاح. 
3- يعاقب بالاعتقال المؤقت مدة لاتزيد عن الخمس سنوات كل عسكري سوري او في خدمة سورية وقع في قبضة العدو واستعاد منه حريته بشرط ان لايحمل عليه السلاح بعد ذلك. واذا كان الفاعل ضابطا فانه يعاقب فوق ذلك بعقوبة العزل. 
المادة 155 
يعاقب بالإعدام : 
1- كل عسكري يسلم للعدو او في مصلحة العدو الجند الذي في امرته او في الموقع الموكول إليه او سلاح الجيش او ذخيرته أو مؤونته او خرائط المواقع الحربية والمعامل والمرافيء والأحواض أو كلمة السر أو سر الاعمال العسكرية والحملات والمفاوضات. 
2- كل عسكري يتصل بالعدو لكي يسهل اعماله. 
3- كل عسكري يشترك في المؤامرات التي يراد بها الضغط على مقررات الرئيس العسكري المسؤول. 
المادة 156 
يعاقب بالإعدام كل من ارتكب إحدى الجرائم التالية في اثناء الحرب او في منطقة أعلنت فبها الأحكام العرفية بقصد معاونة العدو أو الإضرار بالجيش او قوات الحكومات المتحالفة. 
آ- كل من أفشى كلمة السر او الاشارة الخاصة او التنبيهات او الوسائط السرية المختصة بالخفراء والمخافر. 
ب- تحريف الاخبار ، او الاوامر المختصة بالخدمة وذلك عند مجابهة العدو. 
ج- دلالة العدو على اماكن قوات الجيش او الدول الحليفة او دلالة القوات المذكورة للسير على طريق غير صحيحة. 
د- التسبب في إيقاع الذعر في إحدى القوات السورية او في قيامها بحركات او اعمال خاطئة او لعرقلة جمع الجند المشتتين. 
المادة 157 
يحكم بالاعتقال المؤقت كل من تقاعس عن الإخبار بالجرائم المذكورة بهذا الفصل قبل وقوعها وهو عالم بالأمر. 
المادة 158 
1- يعد جاسوسا ويعاقب بالإعدام : 
آ- كل عسكري يدخل الى موقع حربي او الى مركز عسكري او مؤسسة عسكرية او الى ورشة عسكرية او الى معسكر او مخيم او اي محل من محلات الجيش لكي يستحصل على وثائق او معلومات تعود بالمنفعة على العدو او يحسب بانها تعود بالمنفعة عليه. 
ب- كل عسكري يعطي العدو وثائق او معلومات من شأنها ان تضر الاعمال العسكرية او ان تمس سلامة المواقع والمراكز وسائر المؤسسات العسكرية او يحسب ان من شأنها ذلك. 
ج- كل عسكري يخبئ بنفسه او بواسطة غيره او على بينة من الامر الجواسيس او الاعداء. 
المادة 159 
يعاقب بالإعدام كل عدو يدخل متنكرا الى الاماكن المبينة في المادة السابقة. 
المادة 160 
1- يعد مجندا لصالح العدو ويعاقب بالإعدام كل شخص يحرض العسكريين على الانضمام الى العدو او الى المتمردين او يسهل لهم الوسائل لذلك وهو على بينة من الامر , او يجند نفسه او غيره لصالح دولة هي في حالة حرب مع سورية. 
المادة 161 
يعفى من العقوبة الشريك في ارتكاب الجرائم المبينة في هذا الفصل فيما اذا اخبر المرجع المختص بامر الجرم في وقت يمكن فيه الحيلولة دون وقوعه او حدوث الضرر. 
المادة 162 
يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين الى سنتين كل عسكري يقدم علنية وبدون حق على حمل وسام او رصيعة او شارة من الاوسمة والرصائع والشارات العسكرية السورية او على ارتداء زي او لباس من الازياء والالبسة العسكرية. 
المادة 163 
يعاقب بالعقوبة نفسها كل عسكري يحمل وساماً او رصيعة او اشارة من الأوسمة او الرصائع والشارات الأجنبية بدون ان يؤذن له بحملها مسبقا من السلطات السورية. 
المادة 164 
تطبق المادة السابقة زمن الحرب على كل شخص يستعمل في مناطق القتال علانية بدون حق شارة الهلال او الصليب الاحمر او علمه او رمزه او الشارات والاعلام والرموز المتساوية بها. 
المادة 165 
1- التجريد العسكري عقوبة جنائية فرعية لعقوبات الاعدام والاشغال الشاقة والاعتقال المقضي بها على عسكري وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون والتجريد العسكري نتيجة محتمة للتجريد المدني وينتج عنه : 
آ- فقدان الرتبةوالحق في اؤتداء اللباس وحمل الشارات المختصة بها. 
ب- الطرد كمن الجيش وسائراتلامور المبينة في المادة 49 من قانون العقوبات. 
ج- الحرمان نهائيا من كل معاش تقاعدي ومن كل مكافأة عن الخدمات السابقة التي تعتبر باطلة لايعتد بها ويسقط ايضا الحق في استعادة المحسومات التي اديت اثناء الخدمات السابقة. 
2- وذلك بدون الاخلال بالحقوق المعطاة لسرة المحكوم عليه بموجب قانون التقاعد. 
3- كل حكم يقضي بالتجريد العسكري يذكر في الامر اليومي. 
المادة 166 
1- الطرد عقوبة فرعية توجب فقدان الرتبة والمقام والحق في ارتداء اللباس وحمل الشارات المختصة بها. 
2- يفقد العسكري المطرود حقوقه في كل معاش تقاعدي وفي كل مكافأة عن الخدمات السابقة التي تعتبر باطلة لا يعتد لها ,ويفقد الحق أيضا في استعادة الحسومات التي أداها اثناء خدماته السابقة. 
المادة 167 
1- العزل عقوبة فرعية لبضع عقوبات عينها القانون بوجه الحصر ، وللعزل مفاعيل الطرد الاّ انه ليحرم الحق في المعاش التقاعدي ومن المكافأة عن الخدمات السابقة. 
2- يوجب العزل الحكم على كا ذي رتبة عسكرية بجناية او باحدى الجنح المنصوص عليها في المواد 343 و347 و349 و353 و460 و 628 و635 و641 و656 من قانون العقوبات العام. والمادة 133 من قانونالعقوبات العسكري. 
ويوجب العزل ايضاً ، الحكم بعقوبة الحبس الجنحية مع الحرمان كليا او جزئيا من الحقوق السياسية والمدنية. 
المادة 168 
1- فيما يتعلق بالجنايات والجنح العادية اياً كان نوع مرتكبها تطبق المحاكم العسكرية العقوبات الاصلية والاضافية والفرعية المنصوص عنها في قانون العقوبات. 
2- وتطبق فيما يتعلق بالعسكريين العقوبات الفرعية المنصوص عليها في الفصل الثالث عشر من الباب الاول من الكتاب الثاني من هذا القانون. 
المادة 169 
في جميع الاحوال غيرالمنصوص عليها في هذا القانون تطبق المحاكم العسكرية القوانين الجزائية والاصول المنصوص عليها في القانون العام او في القوانين الخاصة في كل مالايتعارض مع احكام هذا القانون. 
المادة 170 
عندما تطبق أحكام القانون العام والقوانين الخاصة وفقا للمادة السابقة يعتبر العسكريون والمتساوون بالعسكريين والموظفون بالجيش كالموظفين العاديين فيما يتعلق بالجرائم الواقعة منهم والواقعة عليهم في أثناء الوظيفة أو في معرض الوظيفة. 
المادة 171 
إذا كانت الأفعال المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون تشكل من جراء الظروف التي ارتكبت فيها أو من جراء النتائج التي أدت إليها جرما عقوبته اشد من قانون العقوبات فأنها تعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في القانون المذكور. 
المادة 172 
تطبق العقوبات المنصوص عليها في الكتاب الثاني - الباب الثاني من هذا القانون والمختصة بالجنايات والجنح العسكرية على المتساوين بالعسكريين ، والموظفين والمستخدمين المدنيين في الجيش.

----------

